# Germanistan



## American_Jihad

*EU wake up and fight for your lives and way of life...*

​*Published on Dec 22, 2015*
Ezra Levant of TheRebel.media reports on the Muslim theocrats patrolling Wuppertal, bullying people into following sharia law. No drinking, no music, no breaking Mohammed’s laws, just like they do in Iran and Saudi Arabia. For more news JOIN Join


----------



## tinydancer

Ezra is awesome. Been a fave of mine for many a year.


----------



## tinydancer

American_Jihad said:


> *EU wake up and fight for your lives and way of life...*
> 
> ​*Published on Dec 22, 2015*
> Ezra Levant of TheRebel.media reports on the Muslim theocrats patrolling Wuppertal, bullying people into following sharia law. No drinking, no music, no breaking Mohammed’s laws, just like they do in Iran and Saudi Arabia. For more news JOIN Join



Merkel has destroyed her country. Check this out. And please note that German authorities are trying to downplay why Germans are arming themselves. Just like they've been hiding the fact that their health care system is on the brink of collapse. Police are overworked. It's a dog's breakfast.

It's a no brainer that this would happen. Just last year 38,000 refugees were charged with crimes. YIKES. It's worth the read because this our future if we're not careful and get the base out and vote in droves.

The scramble to acquire weapons comes amid an indisputable nationwide spike in migrant-driven crime, including rapes of German women and girls on a shocking scale, as well as physical assaults, stabbings, home invasions, robberies and burglaries — in cities and towns throughout the country.



German authorities, however, are going to great lengths to argue that the German citizenry's sudden interest in self-defense has nothing whatsoever to do with mass migration into the country, despite ample evidence to the contrary.


The spike in violent crimes committed by migrants has been corroborated by a leaked confidential police report, which reveals that a record-breaking 38,000 asylum seekers were accused of committing crimes in the country in 2014. Analysts believe this figure — which works out to more than 100 crimes a day — is only a fragment: many crimes are not reported.


"Anyone who asks for the reasons for the surge in weapons purchases encounters silence." — _Süddeutsche Zeitung_
_AND_

Empirical evidence shows an indisputable nationwide spike in migrant-driven crime, including rapes of German women and girls on a shocking scale, as well as sexual and physical assaults, stabbings, home invasions, robberies, burglaries and drug trafficking.

The spike in violent crimes committed by migrants has been corroborated by a confidential police report leaked to a German newspaper. The document reveals that a record-breaking 38,000 asylum seekers were accused of committing crimes in the country in 2014. Analysts believe this figure — which works out to more than 100 crimes a day — is only a fragment: many crimes are not reported.

Frightening stats. Worth the read.

*Germans Stock Up on Weapons for Self-Defense*
* by Soeren Kern
December 21, 2015 at 5:00 am*

Germans Stock Up on Weapons for Self-Defense


----------



## indiajo

tinydancer said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *EU wake up and fight for your lives and way of life...*
> 
> ​*Published on Dec 22, 2015*
> Ezra Levant of TheRebel.media reports on the Muslim theocrats patrolling Wuppertal, bullying people into following sharia law. No drinking, no music, no breaking Mohammed’s laws, just like they do in Iran and Saudi Arabia. For more news JOIN Join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel has destroyed her country. Check this out. And please note that German authorities are trying to downplay why Germans are arming themselves. Just like they've been hiding the fact that their health care system is on the brink of collapse. Police are overworked. It's a dog's breakfast.
> 
> It's a no brainer that this would happen. Just last year 38,000 refugees were charged with crimes. YIKES. It's worth the read because this our future if we're not careful and get the base out and vote in droves.
> 
> The scramble to acquire weapons comes amid an indisputable nationwide spike in migrant-driven crime, including rapes of German women and girls on a shocking scale, as well as physical assaults, stabbings, home invasions, robberies and burglaries — in cities and towns throughout the country.
> 
> 
> 
> German authorities, however, are going to great lengths to argue that the German citizenry's sudden interest in self-defense has nothing whatsoever to do with mass migration into the country, despite ample evidence to the contrary.
> 
> 
> The spike in violent crimes committed by migrants has been corroborated by a leaked confidential police report, which reveals that a record-breaking 38,000 asylum seekers were accused of committing crimes in the country in 2014. Analysts believe this figure — which works out to more than 100 crimes a day — is only a fragment: many crimes are not reported.
> 
> 
> "Anyone who asks for the reasons for the surge in weapons purchases encounters silence." — _Süddeutsche Zeitung_
> _AND_
> 
> Empirical evidence shows an indisputable nationwide spike in migrant-driven crime, including rapes of German women and girls on a shocking scale, as well as sexual and physical assaults, stabbings, home invasions, robberies, burglaries and drug trafficking.
> 
> The spike in violent crimes committed by migrants has been corroborated by a confidential police report leaked to a German newspaper. The document reveals that a record-breaking 38,000 asylum seekers were accused of committing crimes in the country in 2014. Analysts believe this figure — which works out to more than 100 crimes a day — is only a fragment: many crimes are not reported.
> 
> Frightening stats. Worth the read.
> 
> *Germans Stock Up on Weapons for Self-Defense*
> * by Soeren Kern
> December 21, 2015 at 5:00 am*
> 
> Germans Stock Up on Weapons for Self-Defense
Click to expand...


I live in this country, and all you say is correct.
This will not end well.


----------



## pismoe

indiajo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *EU wake up and fight for your lives and way of life...*
> 
> ​*Published on Dec 22, 2015*
> Ezra Levant of TheRebel.media reports on the Muslim theocrats patrolling Wuppertal, bullying people into following sharia law. No drinking, no music, no breaking Mohammed’s laws, just like they do in Iran and Saudi Arabia. For more news JOIN Join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel has destroyed her country. Check this out. And please note that German authorities are trying to downplay why Germans are arming themselves. Just like they've been hiding the fact that their health care system is on the brink of collapse. Police are overworked. It's a dog's breakfast.
> 
> It's a no brainer that this would happen. Just last year 38,000 refugees were charged with crimes. YIKES. It's worth the read because this our future if we're not careful and get the base out and vote in droves.
> 
> The scramble to acquire weapons comes amid an indisputable nationwide spike in migrant-driven crime, including rapes of German women and girls on a shocking scale, as well as physical assaults, stabbings, home invasions, robberies and burglaries — in cities and towns throughout the country.
> 
> 
> 
> German authorities, however, are going to great lengths to argue that the German citizenry's sudden interest in self-defense has nothing whatsoever to do with mass migration into the country, despite ample evidence to the contrary.
> 
> 
> The spike in violent crimes committed by migrants has been corroborated by a leaked confidential police report, which reveals that a record-breaking 38,000 asylum seekers were accused of committing crimes in the country in 2014. Analysts believe this figure — which works out to more than 100 crimes a day — is only a fragment: many crimes are not reported.
> 
> 
> "Anyone who asks for the reasons for the surge in weapons purchases encounters silence." — _Süddeutsche Zeitung_
> _AND_
> 
> Empirical evidence shows an indisputable nationwide spike in migrant-driven crime, including rapes of German women and girls on a shocking scale, as well as sexual and physical assaults, stabbings, home invasions, robberies, burglaries and drug trafficking.
> 
> The spike in violent crimes committed by migrants has been corroborated by a confidential police report leaked to a German newspaper. The document reveals that a record-breaking 38,000 asylum seekers were accused of committing crimes in the country in 2014. Analysts believe this figure — which works out to more than 100 crimes a day — is only a fragment: many crimes are not reported.
> 
> Frightening stats. Worth the read.
> 
> *Germans Stock Up on Weapons for Self-Defense*
> * by Soeren Kern
> December 21, 2015 at 5:00 am*
> 
> Germans Stock Up on Weapons for Self-Defense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in this country, and all you say is correct.
> This will not end well.
Click to expand...

hey Indiajo , good to see you .   Whats going to happen especially with German military and police who are 'merkels' boys and girls who will just protect the refugee invaders .    Military and police want their paychecks every Friday to pay for homes , cars , boats , wife , kids so they will just follow orders ??     Little I know of Germany your government even shuts down 'pegida' protests and demonstrations .  Any thoughts Indiajo ??


----------



## pismoe

and the weapons that Germans are stocking up on are pretty wussie toys like pepper spray and other nonlethal toys that are good at hurting or annoying but the weapons available to the average are not 'man' or attack STOPPING  weapons as far as I am aware .   German gun laws , well , I think that they are pretty pizz poor especially from an Americans point of view !!


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says purt soon...

... we gonna have to start callin' German citizens...

... Germuslims.


----------



## indiajo

pismoe said:


> hey Indiajo , good to see you .   Whats going to happen especially with German military and police who are 'merkels' boys and girls who will just protect the refugee invaders .    Military and police want their paychecks every Friday to pay for homes , cars , boats , wife , kids so they will just follow orders ??     Little I know of Germany your government even shuts down 'pegida' protests and demonstrations .  Any thoughts Indiajo ??



A lot.

Well, presently it is not reckognized by the majority what really happens, and what the consequences will be.
Most of the peaople are sedatet by the media, TV and newspapers with the "poor refugee" sermon, that is repeated over and over. The trust in the media is decreasing, however there is still a long way to go.

Presently, the "refugees" (actually most of them defintely not even syrians who hav a reason to flee, but scum from everywhere south of the Mediterranean) are more or less successfully kept away from the people by keeping them in camps, community owned buildings, empt warehouses and so on.
But they are at the limits.
Next year the flood will continue, and the invaders will be more and more dissapointed that the Germans will not build them houses, they will not have servants, that they will get no car, and because most of them (around 90%) are men between 20 and 40, they will not get blondes to fuck.
Hte number of voluntary helpers is already falling dramatically, because even the totally wrong wired good doers are more and more disconcerted by the behaviour of their new pets.

It i too early to speculate about the military or the police, but they are for sure not Merkels boys.
If we will see the uproar of a few thousands of young muslim warriors, and I think this will be the case because they already heard weapons and ammo in the mosques (in France they raided a few in the meantime and found quite an arsenal), police and milityry will be happy about every support from German people, because this will vastly overstretch their own capabilities.

At present we can just watch out, because politics and "justice" in ths country are still in the hands of traitors.


----------



## pismoe

thanks for reply an info , It's  good having a practical person that knows that he is German and understand what is a stake in Germany , Europe and the West on this site .   Please keep us informed and take part in some of the other threads .     As far as the 'do gooders' , yeah , I saw pics of 3 nice looking German girls with a signs welcoming the invaders .    I was amazed at their lack of thinking ability Indiajo !!


----------



## American_Jihad

January 6, 2016
*Mayor of Cologne blames women for being raped*
By Carol Brown
The mayor of Cologne, Germany, made a statement about the war zone in her city on New Year’s eve, courtesy of Muslim imports who threw fireworks into crowds, molested, raped, attacked, and robbed non-Muslims, while also getting into brawls among themselves. Dozens of non-Muslims were victimized and the police believe there are many more victims who have yet to come forward. A large number of women were groped and raped as multitudes of Muslim savages pulled their hair and ripped off their clothes, grabbing and invading every orifice of their bodies while laughing and calling them sluts. Despite the scale of the violence and video cameras capturing much of it, the police only made five arrests. And the one-sided war in Cologne on New Year’s eve was covered up by officials and the media for several days.

So now we’re in Phase 2, when leaders and the media decide what to say. Heaven forbid it would resemble reality.

It’s all quite predictable by now as elected officials obscure the truth, abandon their primary duties to protect and defend their citizens, and enforce sharia law, as the media crawls right along with them parroting stupidity like it’s going out of style. And so, as Breitbart reports, the mayor of Cologne Henriette Reker (newly elected and pro-migrant) blamed the victims for failing to defend themselves against the attackers, stating that “women and young girls have to be more protected in the future so these things don’t happen again.”

Ah, ok. I see.

First of all, what might “these things” be, Ms. Mayor? Let me help you out. These things to which you refer include the barbaric rape of non-Muslims by Muslims. Anyone who suggests that all would be well if only Germany’s women and girls would take greater care not to bring rape upon themselves is not fit to serve in public office. (That would be you.)

And how might they better prepare themselves, as you suggest? By not going out alone? That’s sharia. Or by going out with a male chaperone in order “to be more protected”? That’s sharia. Or by avoiding Western dress? That’s sharia.

How dare this mayor put the onus on women to make sure they’re not raped? This is the essence of dhimmitude. This is how the West is handing over the keys to the kingdom. The enemy is not named. The enemy is not held responsible. Instead, the enemy is welcomed and indulged.

There is only one thing women in Germany (and throughout the West) can do to protect themselves. Buy a gun and learn how to shoot it. (And when the next election rolls around, vote for someone sane, if possible.)

Meanwhile, Ms. Mayor from Hell was not finished. Apparently the Cologne carnival is coming up and the powers that be are anticipating trouble. Of course they won’t say from what quarters, but we know from what quarters. Here’s how they’re handling it:

“This means, they should go out and have fun, but they need to be better prepared, especially with the Cologne carnival coming up. For this, we will publish online guidelines that these young women can read through to prepare themselves”.

Guidelines for preparation. What’s it going to be called? “How to prepare for rape jihad”?

Stupid Europeans have invited the enemy into their midst and now find themselves needing guidelines for how to survive among barbarians.

Ms. Mayor continued down her lunatic path as only a leftist can, rejecting any link between the attacks and migrants (contradicting her own chief of police) while other officials “sounded the alarm bell on the deteriorating state of control the local government has over the city of Cologne” noting “the city and the police… are unable to guarantee the safety of locals and tourists.”

Then there’s a special warning for women, noting they must assume themselves to be a “high security risk” especially at night. (Note that the potential victims are considered security risks, not the perpetrators.)

They further note that on New Year’s Eve “there was a legal vacuum and a no-go area for women. With the climax of the Carnival season it is unfortunately expected to be a similar situation.”

“A legal vacuum?” What the hell is that? I’d say they had a vacuum of law and order that resulted in the area becoming a no-go zone. Where are the police? Where is the military? How can the West win this war if one area of one city in one country can’t even be defended on one night?

German police have admitted to losing several urban areas to migrant gangs as so-called no-go zones, but this is possibly the first time a public square in the centre of a European city has been acknowledged by officials as having been lost to criminality, and out of the control of police at night.

But as well know all too well, what unfolded in Cologne was not unique to Cologne. Not by a long shot. Breitbart London reports on rapes and robberies on New Year’s eve perpetrated by Muslims in Munich, Stuttgart, Detmold, and North Rhine-Westphalia. And how did the media cover these abominations? Well, despite the BBC having their office in Cologne, the report published on Tuesday was similar to the one they filed a few days ago and failed to mention “migrants” until the 18th paragraph. Similarly, Deutsche Welle (the German equivalent of the BBC) didn’t mention the description of the attackers until the 10th paragraph in their Tuesday report.

Every day I hope to wake up to a world waking up. But so far, it’s a frenzy of madness as far as the eye can see.

Hat tip: Jihad Watch

The mayor of Cologne, Germany, made a statement about the war zone in her city on New Year’s eve, courtesy of Muslim imports who threw fireworks into crowds, molested, raped, attacked, and robbed non-Muslims, while also getting into brawls among themselves. Dozens of non-Muslims were victimized and the police believe there are many more victims who have yet to come forward. A large number of women were groped and raped as multitudes of Muslim savages pulled their hair and ripped off their clothes, grabbing and invading every orifice of their bodies while laughing and calling them sluts. Despite the scale of the violence and video cameras capturing much of it, the police only made five arrests. And the one-sided war in Cologne on New Year’s eve was covered up by officials and the media for several days.

So now we’re in Phase 2, when leaders and the media decide what to say. Heaven forbid it would resemble reality.

It’s all quite predictable by now as elected officials obscure the truth, abandon their primary duties to protect and defend their citizens, and enforce sharia law, as the media crawls right along with them parroting stupidity like it’s going out of style. And so, as Breitbart reports, the mayor of Cologne Henriette Reker (newly elected and pro-migrant) blamed the victims for failing to defend themselves against the attackers, stating that “women and young girls have to be more protected in the future so these things don’t happen again.”

Ah, ok. I see.

First of all, what might “these things” be, Ms. Mayor? Let me help you out. These things to which you refer include the barbaric rape of non-Muslims by Muslims. Anyone who suggests that all would be well if only Germany’s women and girls would take greater care not to bring rape upon themselves is not fit to serve in public office. (That would be you.)

And how might they better prepare themselves, as you suggest? By not going out alone? That’s sharia. Or by going out with a male chaperone in order “to be more protected”? That’s sharia. Or by avoiding Western dress? That’s sharia.

How dare this mayor put the onus on women to make sure they’re not raped? This is the essence of dhimmitude. This is how the West is handing over the keys to the kingdom. The enemy is not named. The enemy is not held responsible. Instead, the enemy is welcomed and indulged.

There is only one thing women in Germany (and throughout the West) can do to protect themselves. Buy a gun and learn how to shoot it. (And when the next election rolls around, vote for someone sane, if possible.)

Meanwhile, Ms. Mayor from Hell was not finished. Apparently the Cologne carnival is coming up and the powers that be are anticipating trouble. Of course they won’t say from what quarters, but we know from what quarters. Here’s how they’re handling it:

...

Every day I hope to wake up to a world waking up. But so far, it’s a frenzy of madness as far as the eye can see.

Hat tip: Jihad Watch


Read more: Blog: Mayor of Cologne blames women for being raped 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"EU wake up and fight for your lives and way of life..."

We can only assume that fear and ignorance are the cause of this sort of hate and bigotry.

Those factors in conjunction with the inability to engage in rational, critical thinking, the propensity to contrive 'arguments' that fail as logical fallacies, and the ability to propagate lies, exhibiting complete contempt for facts and the truth.


----------



## American_Jihad

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "EU wake up and fight for your lives and way of life..."
> 
> We can only assume that fear and ignorance are the cause of this sort of hate and bigotry.
> 
> Those factors in conjunction with the inability to engage in rational, critical thinking, the propensity to contrive 'arguments' that fail as logical fallacies, and the ability to propagate lies, exhibiting complete contempt for facts and the truth.


----------



## American_Jihad

January 6, 2016
*German police under fire for inaction during Muslim sex assaults*
By Rick Moran

Fallout from the New Year's Eve sex assaults and robberies by Muslims in a square in front of the train station in Cologne, Germany continues.  There have been calls for the police chief to step down, and his officers have come under heavy criticism for standing by while the assaults were taking place.

Up to 100 women have reported that they were molested by a mob believed to have been made up of men of "Arab or North African" origin.

And police say this is not the first time this has happened.

Deutsche Welle:

Police said they tried to clear the square in front of Cologne's main train station after a crowd of some 1,000 men began throwing fireworks about. They reported that the sexual assaults and robberies, of which they claimed to be initially unaware, started after a number of smaller groups of men formed, some of which surrounded and molested female revelers.

So far, some 100 complaints by women of sexual assault and/or robbery have been received by police, some of them filed several days after the incidents took place - possibly partly due to the fact that some two-thirds of the victims were not from Cologne itself. A plain-clothes police woman was reportedly among those attacked, and at least one rape was reported.

Police quoted witnesses as saying that the men "appeared to be of Arab or North African origin."

Attacks 'not new'

Amid some reports that the attacks might have been coordinated, Justice Minister Heiko Maas spoke of "a new dimension of crime that we will have to get to grips with."

Maas' assessment of the situation as "new" was however, contradicted by the chairman of the police union BDK, Andre Schulz, who said these types of attacks on women with intent to steal had long been familiar to police.

"Anyone who speaks of a new dimension of organized criminality is either wrong, or lacks criminalistic and criminological knowledge," Schulz told the daily "Handelsblatt" newspaper.

The Cologne local newspaper "Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger" said many of the suspects were already known to police for their involvement in a spate of pickpocketing and muggings near the railway station, which is situated next to the city's famous Gothic cathedral.

Migration debate

In his interview, Maas declined to say whether refugees were responsible for some of the attacks, saying police were still trying to identify the assailants.

Maas also warned against letting outrage about the events of New Year's Eve spill over into the debate on Germany's refugee policy, with 1.1 million asylum seekers coming to the country in 2015.

"Making an issue out of it, lumping it together with the refugee issue, is nothing but exploitation. Now is the time to determine the facts and then decide on the necessary consequences," he said.

So the Germans "invite" 1.1 million people into their country, including apparently a sizable number of criminals.  And this isn't relevant to the debate over admitting more refugees?


...

Read more: Blog: German police under fire for inaction during Muslim sex assaults
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Bleipriester

NOOZ:
The Paris fake bomber with self-painted ISIS-flag was a refugee in North Rhine-Westfalia, Germany.
Meanwhile, some ISIS-fanboy shot a police office in the US, but with less media coverage. 
Philadelphia police officer shot, injured in car - CNN.com


----------



## Mindful

Germany Just Can’t Get It Right 
by Douglas Murray, GATESTONE INSTITUTE

How can you explain why Germany, which in the 20th century had such a gigantic anti-Semitism problem, would import so many people from those areas of the world which now have the same gigantic anti-Semitism problem?

The police water cannons were not in evidence on New Year’s Eve to break up the migrant gangs committing violent crimes against women. Instead they were used to break up a lawful demonstration of people opposed to such violent attacks on women.

Germany Just Can't Get It Right


----------



## pismoe

German guilt i guess , also shows me that there is no patriotism on the part of German government just so they have a population of bodies to govern , rule over and manage  Mindful !!


----------



## American_Jihad

*Germany to speed up deportations after Cologne attacks*

*



*
Members of LEGIDA, the Leipzig arm of the anti-Islam movement Patriotic Europeans Against the Islamisation of the West (PEGIDA), take part in a rally in Leipzig, Germany January 11, 2016. REUTERS/Fabrizio Bensch
​January 12, 2016
By Madeline Chambers
BERLIN (Reuters) – German ministers outlined plans on Tuesday to speed up the deportation of foreigners who commit crimes, responding to sexual attacks on women by migrants in Cologne which have deepened doubts about the country’s open-door refugee policy.

The assaults on New Year’s Eve, which are the subject of an ongoing investigation, have emboldened right-wing groups and unsettled members of Chancellor Angela Merkel’s conservative party, raising pressure on her to crack down forcefully on migrants who commit crimes.

Under plans unveiled by conservative Interior Minister Thomas de Maiziere and Social Democrat (SPD) Justice Minister Heiko Maas, foreigners who are found guilty of committing physical and sexual assaults, resisting police or damaging property, could be deported.
Under current law, most of these crimes carry probationary sentences and do not trigger expulsion.

Merkel welcomed the agreement between the two ministers who represent different parties in her right-left coalition.
“We must make sure the law can take effect as soon as possible. First we have to think how to get the parliamentary process going as quickly as possible,” conservative Merkel said.

...

Germany to speed up deportations after Cologne attacks - One America News Network


----------



## Mindful

Here's an interesting take:


----------



## American_Jihad

Mindful said:


> Here's an interesting take:


They need guns over there, or when you go out bring a kitchen knife with you and use it when you have to...


----------



## pismoe

well they need at least what their oppressors have and taking a kitchen knife will just make the single guy with the kitchen knife into a possible murderer .  ----------------------    the only answer is full on opposition by the German and European people.   [imo] !!


----------



## Mindful

pismoe said:


> well they need at least what their oppressors have and taking a kitchen knife will just make the single guy with the kitchen knife into a possible murderer .  ----------------------    the only answer is full on opposition by the German and European people.   [imo] !!



Then they'll be demonised as right wing, and get hosed down  by the water canon.


----------



## pismoe

i don't think that you understand full on oppositition Mindful !!


----------



## American_Jihad

*Hamburg Jewish Spokesman: "Fear of Calling Out Islamism" Endangers Jews*
January 20, 2016
Daniel Greenfield







The Merkel regime's message is that everything is fine in Germany. That's not the message of the Jewish community.

Interior Minister Thomas de Maizière told the Jewish community in Frankfurt that he was more worried about home-grown Muslim extremists than any arriving among refugees.

He was countered by Salomon Korn, president of the Frankfurt Jewish community, who said that most of the new arrivals came from countries which did not enjoy an "enlightened" version of Islam – unlike Turkey, where most Muslims previously living in Germany had their roots.

Korn warned that many of the refugees had grown up in environments rife with anti-Semitism and a belief in Muslims' mission to spread their religion.

In Hamburg, a hotbed of Jihadism, as Americans should well remember considering the Hamburg Cell linked to 9/11, the message was even blunter.

The spokesman for Hamburg’s Jewish community, Daniel Killy, said deteriorating security in Germany has led to a highly dangerous situation for Jews.

"There is a hellish fear of naming Islamism for what it is," Killy told the news outlet tagesschau.de on Tuesday. And out of this comes the conclusion, "No one we are no longer safe here."

There are two truths here. One is the Hellish Fear (Höllenangst) of telling the truth about Islam. The other is the fact that silence about Islamic violence endangers Jews.

...

Hamburg Jewish Spokesman: "Fear of Calling Out Islamism" Endangers Jews


----------



## American_Jihad

*Merkel’s Deadly Misstep*
* The dark and tragic details of what the German chancellor’s open-door “refugee” policy really caused. *
February 4, 2016
Stephen Brown






When German Chancellor Angela Merkel announced last August that her government would allow unregistered refugees to come to Germany, she set off the biggest migrant wave since the Second World War.

Despite the negative effects this huge influx of people has had on the German economy and society, such as the mass sexual molestation and rape of hundreds of women last New Year’s Eve in Cologne, increased crime and concerns for personal safety among native Germans, supporters of Merkel’s action believe it was nevertheless justified by the humanitarian emergency and the need to save lives.

But in an exclusive and revealing interview with the German newspaper _Die Welt_, an internationally recognised migration and Third World expert, Paul Collier, author of the book _Exodus: How Migration Is Changing Our World_, convincingly debunks this myth. Collier, a former director of the World Bank who currently holds an economics professorship at Oxford University, believes Merkel’s open-doors decision “…did not save a single Syrian from death.”

“Despite best intentions, Germany has, instead, dead people on its conscience,” Collier told _Die Welt_. “Many people understood Merkel’s words as an invitation and only after that did they actually set out on the dangerous journey, sacrifice their savings and entrust their lives to dubious smugglers.”

Meant as a humanitarian gesture, Collier maintains Merkel’s announcement had the opposite effect in regard to migrants’ safety and well-being. The refugees, he said, were already in safe, third states, such as Turkey, Jordan and Lebanon, and did not come to Germany directly from “war and crisis countries.” But it was this “invitation” that caused them to leave these relatively safe havens, where most lived in tolerable conditions, and risk their lives on the arduous trip to Germany.

“With her communication,” Collier said, “she (Merkel) made migrants out of refugees.”

And for some, the journey was deadly. Three-year-old Alan Kurdi was the most famous child/refugee death that occurred after Merkel’s “invitation.” Along with his mother and a sibling, he drowned trying the smuggler’s route of reaching Europe, travelling by boat with his family from the Turkish coast to a nearby Greek island. A picture of him lying dead on a Turkish beach where his little body washed up flashed around the world, generating deep concern and much sympathy for the migrants. One report stated his father had paid smugglers more than $5,000.

While there is no exact figure regarding how many unfortunates have lost their lives on the trek to and through Europe, drowning deaths have increased in recent months. It is believed more than 250 people perished last month alone trying to reach a Greek island. And many of those who drowned were also children like Kurdi. They obviously would be the least able to fend for themselves in an emergency.

And even if the migrants reach the Promised Land, the “affluence heaven” of Germany, their suffering often does not end there. In fact, for some, this may constitute the worst part of their ordeal. In the refugee asylums the Germans hastily erected, life can be very dangerous. As is now well known, violence between young men of different ethnic groups is rampant, and the police’s ability to control it is minimal. But even worse, it is the women and children in these cramped accommodations who are most often victims of sexual assault.

In his _Die Welt_ interview, Collier expressed a special interest in potential African migrants, especially the 100 million people living south of the equator. He cites a former World Bank economist, Serge Mikhailov, who holds that this region is “the next Afghanistan.” And it is this mass of humanity that could pose Europe’s next huge migrant crisis. 

“The chaos in Africa is definitely increasing,” he said. “… above all, the situation in Mali and Niger is already very unstable. And then the German chancellor comes along and announces that Europe’s doors are open. Simply consider for a moment how that catches on with these people.”

When one speaks of Syrian refugees, Collier says this concerns 14 million. But hundreds of millions more living in poor countries “are setting out for the rich, western world."

...

Merkel’s Deadly Misstep


----------



## American_Jihad

*“The German Government Will Pursue its Refugee Policy with all its Might"*
March 15, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





Merkel's Christian Democratic Union took a severe beating in elections. Her refugee redistribution plans, along with a united Europe, are falling apart as Eastern Europe rebels against its Eurocratic overlords. But Merkel isn't going to budge.

...

Is Merkel crazy? Crazy like a fox. A really destructive fox. The CDU's poor election showing hurt her critics within the party more than they hurt her. Instead of a minus, it helps purge the CDU of dissent and potential opposition. Which, in a European political system, is actually more of a threat to the leader at the top than opposing political parties. Merkel's approval rating isn't too bad and the rest of the political landscape is too dysfunctional to pose a severe threat. This lets her drag CDU further to the center while consolidating power. Think of what the GOP establishment has done to conservatives.

“The German Government Will Pursue its Refugee Policy with all its Might"


----------



## pismoe

Mindful said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well they need at least what their oppressors have and taking a kitchen knife will just make the single guy with the kitchen knife into a possible murderer .  ----------------------    the only answer is full on opposition by the German and European people.   [imo] !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they'll be demonised as right wing, and get hosed down  by the water canon.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------   if the majority of germans are against the islamisation of Germany what difference does it make if the minority calls the majority Right Wing .   WATER CANON , maybe the majority oughta take control of those water canon ehh Mindful !!   -----------------------   as I said , the only answer is for the majority of germans to forcefully and in full on opposition go after the minority that is destroying Germany .


----------



## Maggdy

American_Jihad said:


> *Hamburg Jewish Spokesman: "Fear of Calling Out Islamism" Endangers Jews*
> January 20, 2016
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Merkel regime's message is that everything is fine in Germany. That's not the message of the Jewish community.
> 
> Interior Minister Thomas de Maizière told the Jewish community in Frankfurt that he was more worried about home-grown Muslim extremists than any arriving among refugees.
> 
> He was countered by Salomon Korn, president of the Frankfurt Jewish community, who said that most of the new arrivals came from countries which did not enjoy an "enlightened" version of Islam – unlike Turkey, where most Muslims previously living in Germany had their roots.
> 
> Korn warned that many of the refugees had grown up in environments rife with anti-Semitism and a belief in Muslims' mission to spread their religion.
> 
> In Hamburg, a hotbed of Jihadism, as Americans should well remember considering the Hamburg Cell linked to 9/11, the message was even blunter.
> 
> The spokesman for Hamburg’s Jewish community, Daniel Killy, said deteriorating security in Germany has led to a highly dangerous situation for Jews.
> 
> "There is a hellish fear of naming Islamism for what it is," Killy told the news outlet tagesschau.de on Tuesday. And out of this comes the conclusion, "No one we are no longer safe here."
> 
> There are two truths here. One is the Hellish Fear (Höllenangst) of telling the truth about Islam. The other is the fact that silence about Islamic violence endangers Jews.
> 
> ...
> 
> Hamburg Jewish Spokesman: "Fear of Calling Out Islamism" Endangers Jews



The Jews feel in *security* themselves *in Hungary*, because the government provides security is them by a handshake. (My personal note: I do not like it. There are experiences, when requested the help a Jew is more expensive than the military.)

"Government to maintain ongoing and live dialogue with Jewish communities
March 17, 2016 3:04 PM

János Lázár, the Minister heading the Prime Minister’s Office had a meeting with the leaders of the Unified Hungarian Jewish Congregation (EMIH) in the evening hours of Wednesday.
At the meeting the parties concluded that the memorial year organised on the occasion of the 70th anniversary of the Holocaust was a success as it effectively and actively mobilised a number of local communities and served as a starting point for previously unprecedented initiatives.

During the course of the meeting Slomó Köves requested the assistance of the Government with developing the infrastructure that is necessary for the increasingly extensive educational and social role of the ever growing community.

Mr Lázár highlighted at the meeting: the Government is open to supporting EMIH’s communal activities and extended social role. The Minister said: the work done by Jewish communities has always played a significant role in the advancement of Hungary, and it is therefore a particular priority for the Government that Jewish communities should be able to pursue their activities as an integral part of society. To this end, the Government is seeking to maintain an ongoing and live dialogue with Jewish communities, as part of which it encourages and supports all initiatives which serve improved cooperation between Jewish communities and the reinforcement of the social role of Jewish communities."
source: Government to maintain ongoing and live dialogue with Jewish communities


----------



## Mindful

What a quagmire!

Turkey has the EU over a barrel.


----------



## Maggdy

American_Jihad said:


> *EU wake up and fight for your lives and way of life...*
> 
> ​*Published on Dec 22, 2015*
> Ezra Levant of TheRebel.media reports on the Muslim theocrats patrolling Wuppertal, bullying people into following sharia law. No drinking, no music, no breaking Mohammed’s laws, just like they do in Iran and Saudi Arabia. For more news JOIN Join




* "EU wake up and fight for your lives and way of life..."*



The United States is Germany’s biggest trading partner?



> Tens of thousands of protesters marched in the German city of Hanover on Saturday to denounce a proposed EU-US free trade deal – on the eve of a visit by US President Obama who insists the pact would bring massive benefits.
> 
> Critics warn that it could drive down wages, undermine consumer rights and environmental protection.
> 
> “We are here to make it clear that we have concerns and that is true not only for the German and European population. Americans are worried too,” said German Green Party co-leader Simone Peter.
> 
> “We are standing on the side of civil society in the US and that is the message to Mr Obama.”
> 
> Activists also reject a free trade deal between Europe and Canada (CETA), which still needs final EU approval.
> 
> “Many people from NGOs have been able to look at the documents, for example in the English version of the CETA agreement, and there we can clearly see that these are not just fears,” said Hanni Gramann, of the ‘alter-globalisation’ organisation Attac.
> 
> She said it was a fact that companies will get special legal rights, that regulatory deals will be made and retirement provision hit.
> 
> As for the proposed EU-US deal, German Chancellor Angela Merkel is expected to discuss the Trans-Atlantic Trade and Investment Partnership (TTIP) with Obama when he opens a huge trade show in Hanover on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> He says the pact would create millions of jobs and billions of dollars of benefits on both sides of the Atlantic.
> 
> Merkel said in her weekly podcast that wrapping up a deal would be a “win-win situation,” adding that “it is good for us as we will be able to appraise our competitors”. Source: Germany: Huge protest against EU-US trade deal on eve of Obama visit


----------



## American_Jihad

*Germany to Try Islamic Sharia Police Under Anti-Nazi Laws*
May 4, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  Islamists function in exactly the same ways as traditional supremacist groups. It's interesting to see European laws meant to fight Nazis being applied to them.

The Salafists, who are all aged between 24 and 35, first made headlines in September 2014 after they patrolled the streets of Wuppertal, in Germany's western industrial Ruhr region, in an attempt to enforce a strict interpretation of Islam.

Wearing orange vests, emblazoned with the words "Shariah police," the defendants allegedly demanded people at nightclubs stop drinking alcohol and listening to music.

The bearded fundamentalists were also observed calling for an end to gambling as they carried notices, in English, declaring a "Sharia Controlled Zone."

Düsseldorf state court said on Tuesday that eight of the nine accused men can face trial on the grounds of "violating laws against wearing uniforms with political messages."

While that last part sounds strange to Americans, it was a measure meant to stop the rise of Nazism and the SA's uniformed rallies. (Clearly it did not work.) Similar laws exist in some parts of Europe. But now a law developed to fight classic brownshirts is being applied to modern day Islamic brownshirts. Or brownrobes.

...

Germany to Try Islamic Sharia Police Under Anti-Nazi Laws


----------



## American_Jihad

*"Allahu Akbar" Shouting Muslim Stabs 4, Germany Blames Mental Illness*

May 10, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





There are (as we all know) no Muslim terrorists. Instead there are... Terrorists who happen to be Muslim who "misunderstood" their religion. This misunderstanding often occurs due to mental illness. How do we know they're mentally ill? They keep shouting Allahu Akbar while murdering people even though everyone knows that Islam is a religion of peace.

So the only explanation for why Muslims keep misunderstanding their own religion for 1,400 years is some sort of mental illness. Call it Islamophilia.

This latest Islamophilic outbreak occurred in Germany which took in huge numbers of Muslim migrants with utterly unsurprising Islamophilic results.

A German man has been arrested after several people were stabbed at a train station near Munich early Tuesday.

One victim died in a hospital and three other people were wounded.

_ The German authorities say they do not the believe the attack was linked to Islamist terrorism and they believe the suspect has mental health problems. _

...

Wait, the unbelievable gets even better. Because despite shouting "Allahu Akbar" and you're all infidels, this was just a poor fellow with drug and mental problems.

Early eyewitness reports had suggested that the man with the knife had been shouting “Allahu Akbar” – Arabic for “Allah is great" - broadcaster Bayerische Rundfunk(BR) reported.


...

But let's disregard all that and call him crazy under Merkel Directive 45.

German authorities say they are doubtful as to whether the suspect in the stabbing at a station near Munich can be held criminally responsible.

This suggests that the man may not be mentally fit to stand trial.

...

Aside from all the things the Muslim terrorist said while carrying out his attack, there are no other indications whatsoever.

Meanwhile one of the victims is dead. And this was the scene of submission during the attack.

 "I heard screams, I saw a man lying on the ground, begging a man who stood over him. 'I love God, I love Allah,' he was saying, obviously to save himself," the newspaper quoted the witness, who has not been named, as saying. 

This is an entire country doing the same thing.

"Allahu Akbar" Shouting Muslim Stabs 4, Germany Blames Mental Illness


----------



## L.K.Eder

reminds of all the stories about the copilot of the germanwings plane being a muslim.


----------



## American_Jihad

Don't you people have pitchforks, torches and oak trees over there... 
*2/3 of Germans Want Merkel Gone*
May 11, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





Not that long ago Merkel seemed like a permanent fixture of German politics. She was popular. While other European leaders came and went, she wasn't going anywhere. And then it all changed.

The poll conducted by INSA for Cicero magazine asked people if they thought Merkel should run for a fourth term and 64 percent responded that she should not.

Other polling figures show that if an election were held now, Germany's two main political parties would barely scrape together 50 percent of the vote between them.
...

2/3 of Germans Want Merkel Gone


----------



## MDiver

The Germans need to do more than just stock up on weapons for self-defense; rather, they need to form into an army and drive the invaders out.


----------



## American_Jihad

MDiver said:


> The Germans need to do more than just stock up on weapons for self-defense; rather, they need to form into an army and drive the invaders out.


They need to drive their gubment out with the beasts...


----------



## MDiver

American_Jihad said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Germans need to do more than just stock up on weapons for self-defense; rather, they need to form into an army and drive the invaders out.
> 
> 
> 
> They need to drive their gubment out with the beasts...
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Muslim Terror for Christmas*
* Save Christmas by ending Islamic immigration. *
December 20, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





On the 5th of December, a 12-year-old Iraqi boy planted a nail bomb in a Christmas market in Ludwigshafen. The Muslim boy left the nail bomb in a marketplace filled with jolly plastic Santas bearing knapsacks of presents and booths of chocolates built like cottages covered with twinkling lights. Inside was his Christmas present to the little boys and girls of this German city, a glass jar filled with powder and surrounded by nails. Islamic terror had come like a bitterly cold wind from Iraq to Ludwigshafen.

The aspiring Muslim serial killer has already become known as the “Kindergarten bomber.”

Now a truck smashed into the Christmas market near the Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church crushing shoppers into a stand selling mulled wine. Visitors to the nearby Berlin Zoo picking out Christmas gifts or treating themselves to hot chocolate fled from the murderous carnage. Red fluid flowed through the market and the terrified crowds could not tell whether it was spilled wine or the blood of the dead. 

This latest Muslim Christmas present took the lives of twelve men and women who might have otherwise picked up some eggnog or a stuffed reindeer. It injured dozens more who went from munching waffles one moment to watching a truck barrel at them through the Christmas market in another. Its back wheel stopped against a market stand boasting of the Magic of Christmas.

The Muslim killer reportedly entered the country as an Afghan refugee. He repaid the generosity of Europe’s open borders by smearing the blood of its people across a Christmas market.

The mass migration of Muslims to Europe has made Muslim terror into a new Christmas tradition.

In the UK, six were arrested in an alleged Christmas shopping bomb plot as SAS men are being deployed to watch over British cities. Earlier this week, there were reports that ten Muslim teenagers had been busted in a plot to bomb Christmas fairs in Belgium. Last year, two Muslims had been arrested there in yet another Christmas-New Year terror plot. 

...

But the Christmas terror once associated with Muslim countries has now spread to Europe. As migration moves from Africa, Asia and the Middle East to the cities of Europe, a shadow falls over Christmas markets and celebrations. And children who should be rejoicing, tremble in the dark shadow of Islam.

If we don’t want Muslim terror to become an annual Christmas tradition in the cities on this side of the ocean, it might to be time to save Christmas by ending Islamic immigration to America.

Or American children will grow up waiting for the next Muslim terror attack to ruin Christmas

Muslim Terror for Christmas


----------



## Tommy Tainant

And yet Germany is still a lot safer than the US.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> And yet Germany is still a lot safer than the US.



Idiot.


----------



## LuckyDuck

tinydancer said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *EU wake up and fight for your lives and way of life...*
> 
> ​*Published on Dec 22, 2015*
> Ezra Levant of TheRebel.media reports on the Muslim theocrats patrolling Wuppertal, bullying people into following sharia law. No drinking, no music, no breaking Mohammed’s laws, just like they do in Iran and Saudi Arabia. For more news JOIN Join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel has destroyed her country. Check this out. And please note that German authorities are trying to downplay why Germans are arming themselves. Just like they've been hiding the fact that their health care system is on the brink of collapse. Police are overworked. It's a dog's breakfast.
> 
> It's a no brainer that this would happen. Just last year 38,000 refugees were charged with crimes. YIKES. It's worth the read because this our future if we're not careful and get the base out and vote in droves.
> 
> The scramble to acquire weapons comes amid an indisputable nationwide spike in migrant-driven crime, including rapes of German women and girls on a shocking scale, as well as physical assaults, stabbings, home invasions, robberies and burglaries — in cities and towns throughout the country.
> 
> 
> 
> German authorities, however, are going to great lengths to argue that the German citizenry's sudden interest in self-defense has nothing whatsoever to do with mass migration into the country, despite ample evidence to the contrary.
> 
> 
> The spike in violent crimes committed by migrants has been corroborated by a leaked confidential police report, which reveals that a record-breaking 38,000 asylum seekers were accused of committing crimes in the country in 2014. Analysts believe this figure — which works out to more than 100 crimes a day — is only a fragment: many crimes are not reported.
> 
> 
> "Anyone who asks for the reasons for the surge in weapons purchases encounters silence." — _Süddeutsche Zeitung_
> _AND_
> 
> Empirical evidence shows an indisputable nationwide spike in migrant-driven crime, including rapes of German women and girls on a shocking scale, as well as sexual and physical assaults, stabbings, home invasions, robberies, burglaries and drug trafficking.
> 
> The spike in violent crimes committed by migrants has been corroborated by a confidential police report leaked to a German newspaper. The document reveals that a record-breaking 38,000 asylum seekers were accused of committing crimes in the country in 2014. Analysts believe this figure — which works out to more than 100 crimes a day — is only a fragment: many crimes are not reported.
> 
> Frightening stats. Worth the read.
> 
> *Germans Stock Up on Weapons for Self-Defense*
> * by Soeren Kern
> December 21, 2015 at 5:00 am*
> 
> Germans Stock Up on Weapons for Self-Defense
Click to expand...

The Germans don't need to


tinydancer said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *EU wake up and fight for your lives and way of life...*
> 
> ​*Published on Dec 22, 2015*
> Ezra Levant of TheRebel.media reports on the Muslim theocrats patrolling Wuppertal, bullying people into following sharia law. No drinking, no music, no breaking Mohammed’s laws, just like they do in Iran and Saudi Arabia. For more news JOIN Join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel has destroyed her country. Check this out. And please note that German authorities are trying to downplay why Germans are arming themselves. Just like they've been hiding the fact that their health care system is on the brink of collapse. Police are overworked. It's a dog's breakfast.
> 
> It's a no brainer that this would happen. Just last year 38,000 refugees were charged with crimes. YIKES. It's worth the read because this our future if we're not careful and get the base out and vote in droves.
> 
> The scramble to acquire weapons comes amid an indisputable nationwide spike in migrant-driven crime, including rapes of German women and girls on a shocking scale, as well as physical assaults, stabbings, home invasions, robberies and burglaries — in cities and towns throughout the country.
> 
> 
> 
> German authorities, however, are going to great lengths to argue that the German citizenry's sudden interest in self-defense has nothing whatsoever to do with mass migration into the country, despite ample evidence to the contrary.
> 
> 
> The spike in violent crimes committed by migrants has been corroborated by a leaked confidential police report, which reveals that a record-breaking 38,000 asylum seekers were accused of committing crimes in the country in 2014. Analysts believe this figure — which works out to more than 100 crimes a day — is only a fragment: many crimes are not reported.
> 
> 
> "Anyone who asks for the reasons for the surge in weapons purchases encounters silence." — _Süddeutsche Zeitung_
> _AND_
> 
> Empirical evidence shows an indisputable nationwide spike in migrant-driven crime, including rapes of German women and girls on a shocking scale, as well as sexual and physical assaults, stabbings, home invasions, robberies, burglaries and drug trafficking.
> 
> The spike in violent crimes committed by migrants has been corroborated by a confidential police report leaked to a German newspaper. The document reveals that a record-breaking 38,000 asylum seekers were accused of committing crimes in the country in 2014. Analysts believe this figure — which works out to more than 100 crimes a day — is only a fragment: many crimes are not reported.
> 
> Frightening stats. Worth the read.
> 
> *Germans Stock Up on Weapons for Self-Defense*
> * by Soeren Kern
> December 21, 2015 at 5:00 am*
> 
> Germans Stock Up on Weapons for Self-Defense
Click to expand...

The Germans need to do more than stock up on weapons just for self-defense; they need to unite and form armed militias and begin fighting to remove the enemy (Muslims and the politicians who let them in).  Clearly, the German army isn't going to do anything about it.


----------



## American_Jihad

*BOMBSHELL: Merkel Attended “Migrants Day” Celebration Same Day as Truck Attack… She’s Done*


The world was horrified on Monday to see yet another possible terror attack strike Europe, this time in Germany. A truck plowed into a crowd of people at a Christmas market in Berlin, killing 12 and injuring dozens more.

As of Tuesday morning, details about the attack were still fuzzy. Police were almost entirely sure the attack was deliberate, but they were not sure if they had the right suspect in custody. What was sure, however, was that German Prime Minster Angela Merkel was in trouble, the U.K. Sun reported.

Merkel has taken flak from the right in Germany for a while now because of her immigration policies. Now it is looking possible that an immigrant may have been behind the attack — an attack that occurred while Merkel was at a celebration for the International Day of Migrants.

...

BOMBSHELL: What German Prime Minister Was Doing on Day of Truck Attack... She's Done


----------



## Bleipriester

A terrorist attack on a mall in Germany has been foiled days ago.


----------



## pismoe

sure , win some , lose some so no big deal to 'merkel' , she is safe and guarded by her  bodyguards and that done at taxpayer expense .     Course there were a few knife and ax attacks at German railroad stations done by 'merkels'  imported muslim people  Bleipriester .


----------



## Bleipriester

They tried to blow stuff up this time. All attacks involving explosives were foiled so far.


----------



## pismoe

not impressed , you still have merkels imported muslims in Germany and they will continue to murder Germans and Westerners by any means possible Bleipriester .


----------



## Bleipriester

Probably. Even more is possible.

Germany admits 130,000 asylum seekers 'lost' raising fears over crime and terrorism


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> Probably. Even more is possible.
> 
> Germany admits 130,000 asylum seekers 'lost' raising fears over crime and terrorism


-----------------------------------------------   and thats where i comment to say that quite often dumb or emotion driven people or azzholes like 'merkel' get what they deserve .     Course merkel doesn't care or approves of what her policies bring to Germany Bleipreister !!


----------



## Germanhedgehog

Good morning from Germany (where it is about 4 pm),

I can just say that from my point of view, Germany is perfectly fine! It, we have been an immigration country for decades and although there have been those who do not like that and although it has been much especially in 2015 and 2016, we are doing just fine! 
I can see (without reading all the entries though) that in this thread you have been talking about people arming themselves and stuff like that. Well, I live in a big city in the south of Germany and have done so for over three decades, and I notice absolutely nothing of the sort. And I have always felt safe, believe it or not (by the way, I am female). There are those complaining and complaining (Germans are notorious for their tendency to complain about stuff, in everyday conversation anyway - do a bit of reading on the matter of cultural differences and you will see it's true), but as a normal citizen in a rather big city (by the way a city many, if not most of the very stressed and exhausted people from a country called Syria passed through in the past few years) I can tell you that we live very normal lives here.
Personally, I think that the people dealing with the refugees and immigrants are doing a rather great job. There are issues, but mostly within the accommodation facilities, where lots of refugees live together before they go to other places (their own apartments, other cities perhaps, it depends). There are a lot of practical issues to be dealt with which is difficult but is handled. There also is a number of people who are being watched by the police because they had, or used to have, contacts with organisations known to be interested in the planning of certain attacks. Since it is hard to assess someone's attitude with absolute certainty, people classified as potentially dangerous are watched carefully (although many of them just live normal lives, have families, and otherwise don't do anything suspicious anymore), just to be sure, and I think, this is justified, too. (Actually, I just read an article about this. It is another thing that is being handled, and another thing of which I believe a number of people is doing a great job.) 
I feel safe, like I always have. I may learn a couple of self-defence maneuvers if I feel like it (always good for a woman just in case) but that's it.

There is a lot more that I could say but I think you get the idea - Germans, my people live normal lives in their country. If you make it sound like everyone here is arming themselves right now - sorry, but that is just a bunch of nonsense.

Personally, I think it is absolutely the right thing to do to help those in need of help (and, if I had a say on this, I would immediately cease any weapon deliveries anywhere - weapons per se are designed to kill, and if I have to be the first to throw it away and become vulnerable, so be it. It's the only way to a overall peaceful future for humanity, and by the way, for the religious ones among you, isn't this what Jesus meant when he said "If someone slaps you on the right cheek, offer the other cheek also."). 

Regards,
the hedgehog


----------



## Bleipriester

Germanhedgehog said:


> Good morning from Germany (where it is about 4 pm),
> 
> I can just say that from my point of view, Germany is perfectly fine! It, we have been an immigration country for decades and although there have been those who do not like that and although it has been much especially in 2015 and 2016, we are doing just fine!
> I can see (without reading all the entries though) that in this thread you have been talking about people arming themselves and stuff like that. Well, I live in a big city in the south of Germany and have done so for over three decades, and I notice absolutely nothing of the sort. And I have always felt safe, believe it or not (by the way, I am female). There are those complaining and complaining (Germans are notorious for their tendency to complain about stuff, in everyday conversation anyway - do a bit of reading on the matter of cultural differences and you will see it's true), but as a normal citizen in a rather big city (by the way a city many, if not most of the very stressed and exhausted people from a country called Syria passed through in the past few years) I can tell you that we live very normal lives here.
> Personally, I think that the people dealing with the refugees and immigrants are doing a rather great job. There are issues, but mostly within the accommodation facilities, where lots of refugees live together before they go to other places (their own apartments, other cities perhaps, it depends). There are a lot of practical issues to be dealt with which is difficult but is handled. There also is a number of people who are being watched by the police because they had, or used to have, contacts with organisations known to be interested in the planning of certain attacks. Since it is hard to assess someone's attitude with absolute certainty, people classified as potentially dangerous are watched carefully (although many of them just live normal lives, have families, and otherwise don't do anything suspicious anymore), just to be sure, and I think, this is justified, too. (Actually, I just read an article about this. It is another thing that is being handled, and another thing of which I believe a number of people is doing a great job.)
> I feel safe, like I always have. I may learn a couple of self-defence maneuvers if I feel like it (always good for a woman just in case) but that's it.
> 
> There is a lot more that I could say but I think you get the idea - Germans, my people live normal lives in their country. If you make it sound like everyone here is arming themselves right now - sorry, but that is just a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> Personally, I think it is absolutely the right thing to do to help those in need of help (and, if I had a say on this, I would immediately cease any weapon deliveries anywhere - weapons per se are designed to kill, and if I have to be the first to throw it away and become vulnerable, so be it. It's the only way to a overall peaceful future for humanity, and by the way, for the religious ones among you, isn't this what Jesus meant when he said "If someone slaps you on the right cheek, offer the other cheek also.").
> 
> Regards,
> the hedgehog


You do not even introduce yourself before you unleash your propaganda piece? I guess you are that woman with the Refugees Welcome bag and the soap.

All you readers should translate this one to understand how mad those people are. Totally freaked out:
Migration: Reines Missverständnis


----------



## pismoe

Germanhedgehog said:


> Good morning from Germany (where it is about 4 pm),
> 
> I can just say that from my point of view, Germany is perfectly fine! It, we have been an immigration country for decades and although there have been those who do not like that and although it has been much especially in 2015 and 2016, we are doing just fine!
> I can see (without reading all the entries though) that in this thread you have been talking about people arming themselves and stuff like that. Well, I live in a big city in the south of Germany and have done so for over three decades, and I notice absolutely nothing of the sort. And I have always felt safe, believe it or not (by the way, I am female). There are those complaining and complaining (Germans are notorious for their tendency to complain about stuff, in everyday conversation anyway - do a bit of reading on the matter of cultural differences and you will see it's true), but as a normal citizen in a rather big city (by the way a city many, if not most of the very stressed and exhausted people from a country called Syria passed through in the past few years) I can tell you that we live very normal lives here.
> Personally, I think that the people dealing with the refugees and immigrants are doing a rather great job. There are issues, but mostly within the accommodation facilities, where lots of refugees live together before they go to other places (their own apartments, other cities perhaps, it depends). There are a lot of practical issues to be dealt with which is difficult but is handled. There also is a number of people who are being watched by the police because they had, or used to have, contacts with organisations known to be interested in the planning of certain attacks. Since it is hard to assess someone's attitude with absolute certainty, people classified as potentially dangerous are watched carefully (although many of them just live normal lives, have families, and otherwise don't do anything suspicious anymore), just to be sure, and I think, this is justified, too. (Actually, I just read an article about this. It is another thing that is being handled, and another thing of which I believe a number of people is doing a great job.)
> I feel safe, like I always have. I may learn a couple of self-defence maneuvers if I feel like it (always good for a woman just in case) but that's it.
> 
> There is a lot more that I could say but I think you get the idea - Germans, my people live normal lives in their country. If you make it sound like everyone here is arming themselves right now - sorry, but that is just a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> Personally, I think it is absolutely the right thing to do to help those in need of help (and, if I had a say on this, I would immediately cease any weapon deliveries anywhere - weapons per se are designed to kill, and if I have to be the first to throw it away and become vulnerable, so be it. It's the only way to a overall peaceful future for humanity, and by the way, for the religious ones among you, isn't this what Jesus meant when he said "If someone slaps you on the right cheek, offer the other cheek also.").
> 
> Regards,
> the hedgehog


----------------------------------------------------------  hows it going Hedgehog eh ??    i can't argue with the truth and i can't argue with 'B.S' or  LIES either .    Who knows what category your post falls under Hedgehog .


----------



## Bleipriester

What a coincidence. Just found this one:

"I am still fine!"


----------



## defcon4

Germanhedgehog said:


> Good morning from Germany (where it is about 4 pm),
> 
> I can just say that from my point of view, Germany is perfectly fine! It, we have been an immigration country for decades and although there have been those who do not like that and although it has been much especially in 2015 and 2016, we are doing just fine!
> I can see (without reading all the entries though) that in this thread you have been talking about people arming themselves and stuff like that. Well, I live in a big city in the south of Germany and have done so for over three decades, and I notice absolutely nothing of the sort. And I have always felt safe, believe it or not (by the way, I am female). There are those complaining and complaining (Germans are notorious for their tendency to complain about stuff, in everyday conversation anyway - do a bit of reading on the matter of cultural differences and you will see it's true), but as a normal citizen in a rather big city (by the way a city many, if not most of the very stressed and exhausted people from a country called Syria passed through in the past few years) I can tell you that we live very normal lives here.
> Personally, I think that the people dealing with the refugees and immigrants are doing a rather great job. There are issues, but mostly within the accommodation facilities, where lots of refugees live together before they go to other places (their own apartments, other cities perhaps, it depends). There are a lot of practical issues to be dealt with which is difficult but is handled. There also is a number of people who are being watched by the police because they had, or used to have, contacts with organisations known to be interested in the planning of certain attacks. Since it is hard to assess someone's attitude with absolute certainty, people classified as potentially dangerous are watched carefully (although many of them just live normal lives, have families, and otherwise don't do anything suspicious anymore), just to be sure, and I think, this is justified, too. (Actually, I just read an article about this. It is another thing that is being handled, and another thing of which I believe a number of people is doing a great job.)
> I feel safe, like I always have. I may learn a couple of self-defence maneuvers if I feel like it (always good for a woman just in case) but that's it.
> 
> There is a lot more that I could say but I think you get the idea - Germans, my people live normal lives in their country. If you make it sound like everyone here is arming themselves right now - sorry, but that is just a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> Personally, I think it is absolutely the right thing to do to help those in need of help (and, if I had a say on this, I would immediately cease any weapon deliveries anywhere - weapons per se are designed to kill, and if I have to be the first to throw it away and become vulnerable, so be it. It's the only way to a overall peaceful future for humanity, and by the way, for the religious ones among you, isn't this what Jesus meant when he said "If someone slaps you on the right cheek, offer the other cheek also.").
> 
> Regards,
> the hedgehog


You sound more like a squatter in Germany than a German. Your propaganda piece speaks of it clearly.


----------



## Germanhedgehog

Hi Bleipriester, 

true, I did not formally introduce myself, but I don't think that is a crime, is it? 

So why does it not surprise me that you are picking out the fact that I am woman and trying to make my look ridiculous on that basis (I'm not commenting on your even weirder "propaganda" suggestion. If you truly believe that, if anything, it makes me wonder, or worry, whether you really that kind of paranoia. If so (and I mean it, I am not trying to be nasty here, worried, more like) maybe you should see a doctor?) Or I could say, why oh why did I expect that exactly something like this was going to happen? And that article, yes, misunderstandings happen, and I'm sure, the guy felt really weird to be talked to like that (so would I), but what exactly is so dramatic about it? A misunderstanding, a situation feeling weird to a person or maybe two, and nobody was harmed. Weird, yes, but no harm done.

Be that as it may, my intention was to give a first-hand impression of life in Germany from my point of view and I trust it is, from my perspective of course, an authentic one because I happen to live here. And this is what I did, and everyone is allowed their own thoughts or at least I hope so.

Best to you and to everyone (normal life is calling, and work),
the hedgehog


----------



## defcon4

Germanhedgehog said:


> Hi Bleipriester,
> 
> true, I did not formally introduce myself, but I don't think that is a crime, is it?
> 
> So why does it not surprise me that you are picking out the fact that I am woman and trying to make my look ridiculous on that basis (I'm not commenting on your even weirder "propaganda" suggestion. If you truly believe that, if anything, it makes me wonder, or worry, whether you really that kind of paranoia. If so (and I mean it, I am not trying to be nasty here, worried, more like) maybe you should see a doctor?) Or I could say, why oh why did I expect that exactly something like this was going to happen? And that article, yes, misunderstandings happen, and I'm sure, the guy felt really weird to be talked to like that (so would I), but what exactly is so dramatic about it? A misunderstanding, a situation feeling weird to a person or maybe two, and nobody was harmed. Weird, yes, but no harm done.
> 
> Be that as it may, my intention was to give a first-hand impression of life in Germany from my point of view and I trust it is, from my perspective of course, an authentic one because I happen to live here. And this is what I did, and everyone is allowed their own thoughts or at least I hope so.
> 
> Best to you and to everyone (normal life is calling, and work),
> the hedgehog


If you think you will convince anybody here with your propaganda you are sorely mistaken and will waste your time, squatter.


----------



## Bleipriester

Germanhedgehog said:


> true, I did not formally introduce myself, but I don't think that is a crime, is it?


You are in a hurry to correct all that wrong people transporting and perceiving a false picture of Germany. No time for introductions, that should be clear.




Germanhedgehog said:


> So why does it not surprise me that you are picking out the fact that I am woman and trying to make my look ridiculous on that basis (I'm not commenting on your even weirder "propaganda" suggestion. If you truly believe that, if anything, it makes me wonder, or worry, whether you really that kind of paranoia. If so (and I mean it, I am not trying to be nasty here, worried, more like) maybe you should see a doctor?) Or I could say, why oh why did I expect that exactly something like this was going to happen? And that article, yes, misunderstandings happen, and I'm sure, the guy felt really weird to be talked to like that (so would I), but what exactly is so dramatic about it? A misunderstanding, a situation feeling weird to a person or maybe two, and nobody was harmed. Weird, yes, but no harm done.


I am not picking anything. You are proving you are full of prejudice and fascist thinking.




Germanhedgehog said:


> Be that as it may, my intention was to give a first-hand impression of life in Germany from my point of view and I trust it is, from my perspective of course, an authentic one because I happen to live here. And this is what I did, and everyone is allowed their own thoughts or at least I hope so.


Just because nothing has happened to you doesn´t mean Germany is "perfectly fine".


----------



## Marion Morrison

American_Jihad said:


> *EU wake up and fight for your lives and way of life...*
> 
> ​*Published on Dec 22, 2015*
> Ezra Levant of TheRebel.media reports on the Muslim theocrats patrolling Wuppertal, bullying people into following sharia law. No drinking, no music, no breaking Mohammed’s laws, just like they do in Iran and Saudi Arabia. For more news JOIN Join




I have the solution! Send them Puerto-Rican families that put 200-watt speakers outside their front door and blare Puerto-Rican music nonstop while having a loud pig-roasting-in-a-metal-box party that lasts all hours of night!


----------



## esthermoon

Germanhedgehog said:


> Good morning from Germany (where it is about 4 pm),
> 
> I can just say that from my point of view, Germany is perfectly fine! It, we have been an immigration country for decades and although there have been those who do not like that and although it has been much especially in 2015 and 2016, we are doing just fine!
> I can see (without reading all the entries though) that in this thread you have been talking about people arming themselves and stuff like that. Well, I live in a big city in the south of Germany and have done so for over three decades, and I notice absolutely nothing of the sort. And I have always felt safe, believe it or not (by the way, I am female). There are those complaining and complaining (Germans are notorious for their tendency to complain about stuff, in everyday conversation anyway - do a bit of reading on the matter of cultural differences and you will see it's true), but as a normal citizen in a rather big city (by the way a city many, if not most of the very stressed and exhausted people from a country called Syria passed through in the past few years) I can tell you that we live very normal lives here.
> Personally, I think that the people dealing with the refugees and immigrants are doing a rather great job. There are issues, but mostly within the accommodation facilities, where lots of refugees live together before they go to other places (their own apartments, other cities perhaps, it depends). There are a lot of practical issues to be dealt with which is difficult but is handled. There also is a number of people who are being watched by the police because they had, or used to have, contacts with organisations known to be interested in the planning of certain attacks. Since it is hard to assess someone's attitude with absolute certainty, people classified as potentially dangerous are watched carefully (although many of them just live normal lives, have families, and otherwise don't do anything suspicious anymore), just to be sure, and I think, this is justified, too. (Actually, I just read an article about this. It is another thing that is being handled, and another thing of which I believe a number of people is doing a great job.)
> I feel safe, like I always have. I may learn a couple of self-defence maneuvers if I feel like it (always good for a woman just in case) but that's it.
> 
> There is a lot more that I could say but I think you get the idea - Germans, my people live normal lives in their country. If you make it sound like everyone here is arming themselves right now - sorry, but that is just a bunch of nonsense.
> 
> Personally, I think it is absolutely the right thing to do to help those in need of help (and, if I had a say on this, I would immediately cease any weapon deliveries anywhere - weapons per se are designed to kill, and if I have to be the first to throw it away and become vulnerable, so be it. It's the only way to a overall peaceful future for humanity, and by the way, for the religious ones among you, isn't this what Jesus meant when he said "If someone slaps you on the right cheek, offer the other cheek also.").
> 
> Regards,
> the hedgehog


I  thought there were many problems in Germany caused by immigrants. Rapes, homicides, etc...


----------



## American_Jihad

*THE REST OF EUROPE IS MORE AFRAID OF MERKEL THAN TRUMP*
May 30, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





Dumb American lefties dubbed Merkel the leader of the free world. Things look rather different to the rest of Europe, right or left.

Forget the time that Merkel decided to open Europe wide to an invasion with few parallels in recent history. In the EU, France and the UK balanced out German power. Now the Brits are headed for the exit and that leaves France and its weak new leader.

...

European leaders may hold America in contempt, but they also know that we're not threat to them. And if they have to live with a dominant partner, better a generous one like Uncle Sam than a cheap and mean one like Auntie Angela. And that's even if she doesn't invite a few million Afghans, Iraqis, Pakistanis, Syrians and some of their Libyan best friends to trash their country.

The Rest of Europe is More Afraid of Merkel Than Trump


----------



## American_Jihad

*GERMAN POLICE BUST SYRIAN MUSLIM REFUGEE SUICIDE BOMBER*
May 30, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





Reality doesn't go away just because you wave a "Refugee Welcome" sign. Syria is a terror haven where much of the country supports some flavors of Islamic terrorism. Bringing Syrians or any Islamic migrants to the West is asking for terror. And those who ask, will have their requests met by the generous Ummah of the believers in Allah and Mohammed.

...

How many of them will kill next? How many of their children, like the Manchester Arena terrorist, will?

German Police Bust Syrian Muslim Refugee Suicide Bomber


----------



## L.K.Eder

German police say no evidence of 'terror plot' by teen asylum seeker - BBC News


----------



## pismoe

L.K.Eder said:


> German police say no evidence of 'terror plot' by teen asylum seeker - BBC News


'german police' work for the 'merkel' and merkel works for the muslim invaders LKElder !!


----------



## American_Jihad

L.K.Eder said:


> German police say no evidence of 'terror plot' by teen asylum seeker - BBC News


Time will tell...


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> German police say no evidence of 'terror plot' by teen asylum seeker - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 'german police' work for the 'merkel' and merkel works for the muslim invaders LKElder !!
Click to expand...

Come on. Why that witch hunt? When the police raids terror suspects, there is no post about that in here.


----------



## L.K.Eder

pismoe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> German police say no evidence of 'terror plot' by teen asylum seeker - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 'german police' work for the 'merkel' and merkel works for the muslim invaders LKElder !!
Click to expand...

Sure, hero.


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> German police say no evidence of 'terror plot' by teen asylum seeker - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 'german police' work for the 'merkel' and merkel works for the muslim invaders LKElder !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on. Why that witch hunt? When the police raids terror suspects, there is no post about that in here.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------------------------   if typing to me , if asking me , well , whats so farfetched about my comment  BPresiter ??


----------



## pismoe

L.K.Eder said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> German police say no evidence of 'terror plot' by teen asylum seeker - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 'german police' work for the 'merkel' and merkel works for the muslim invaders LKElder !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, hero.
Click to expand...


----------



## pismoe

What does HERO have to do with anything .   Like i commented . German police work for the 'merkel; and merkel works for the / your muslim invaders  LKElder !!


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> What does HERO have to do with anything .   Like i commented . German police work for the 'merkel; and merkel works for the / your muslim invaders  LKElder !!


Can I link to your post as proof when I make this point elsewhere?


----------



## L.K.Eder

pismoe said:


> What does HERO have to do with anything .   Like i commented . German police work for the 'merkel; and merkel works for the / your muslim invaders  LKElder !!


Yeah, i read that, hero.


----------



## L.K.Eder

idb said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does HERO have to do with anything .   Like i commented . German police work for the 'merkel; and merkel works for the / your muslim invaders  LKElder !!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I link to your post as proof when I make this point elsewhere?
Click to expand...

It is proof that cucumbers can type something.


----------



## pismoe

i mean hey , traitorous merkel opens the floodgates to muslim invaders into germany .   Most likely many of your police and government are also just working for a paycheck  LKElder .


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> German police say no evidence of 'terror plot' by teen asylum seeker - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 'german police' work for the 'merkel' and merkel works for the muslim invaders LKElder !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on. Why that witch hunt? When the police raids terror suspects, there is no post about that in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------   if typing to me , if asking me , well , whats so farfetched about my comment  BPresiter ??
Click to expand...

You pretend the police´s statement is political motivated.


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> i mean hey , traitorous merkel opens the floodgates to muslim invaders into germany .   Most likely many of your police and government are also just working for a paycheck  LKElder .


Of course they do. Maybe yours should get payed as well to get crime under control


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean hey , traitorous merkel opens the floodgates to muslim invaders into germany .   Most likely many of your police and government are also just working for a paycheck  LKElder .
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Maybe yours should get payed as well to get crime under control
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------------   silly comment you make BPreister !!


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> German police say no evidence of 'terror plot' by teen asylum seeker - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 'german police' work for the 'merkel' and merkel works for the muslim invaders LKElder !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on. Why that witch hunt? When the police raids terror suspects, there is no post about that in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------   if typing to me , if asking me , well , whats so farfetched about my comment  BPresiter ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pretend the police´s statement is political motivated.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------   but my comments may be correct .  ok with me though as i and others just watch germany and europe for more events .   Point is that you already know what the 'merkel' is as she let in millions of muslim refugee invaders into germany  but you trust the police who work for the 'merkel' BPreister !!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says purt soon...
> 
> ... we gonna have to start callin' German citizens...
> 
> ... Germuslims.




Unlikely, to say the least but, if trumpery gets his way, US kids will soon be learning Russian.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## pismoe

you come up with some of the silliest stuff Luddley !!


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean hey , traitorous merkel opens the floodgates to muslim invaders into germany .   Most likely many of your police and government are also just working for a paycheck  LKElder .
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Maybe yours should get payed as well to get crime under control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------   silly comment you make BPreister !!
Click to expand...

You made the silly comment.

Big party in Detroit. Tool Time special broadcast!


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> German police say no evidence of 'terror plot' by teen asylum seeker - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 'german police' work for the 'merkel' and merkel works for the muslim invaders LKElder !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on. Why that witch hunt? When the police raids terror suspects, there is no post about that in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------   if typing to me , if asking me , well , whats so farfetched about my comment  BPresiter ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pretend the police´s statement is political motivated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------   but my comments may be correct .  ok with me though as i and others just watch germany and europe for more events .   Point is that you already know what the 'merkel' is as she let in millions of muslim refugee invaders into germany  but you trust the police who work for the 'merkel' BPreister !!
Click to expand...

It may be but it is not very likely.

Germany’s police chief calls for border fence to cope with refugee crisis – report


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean hey , traitorous merkel opens the floodgates to muslim invaders into germany .   Most likely many of your police and government are also just working for a paycheck  LKElder .
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Maybe yours should get payed as well to get crime under control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------   silly comment you make BPreister !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the silly comment.
> 
> Big party in Detroit. Tool Time special broadcast!
Click to expand...

detroit , you make silly comparison because you probably have no idea .   Detroit has always been like it is for the last 50 tears or longer , same for chicago and most big ugly USA cities .  [course Detroit was once called the Paris of the USA] .   Crime in Detroit  is MOSTLY Black on Black murder and crime .  The big difference is that our black on black crime has been here in the USA , is caused by black Americans and not IMPORTED muslim refugee invaders purposely imporyed by the 'merkel' head of state tp prey on the American people    BPreister .


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean hey , traitorous merkel opens the floodgates to muslim invaders into germany .   Most likely many of your police and government are also just working for a paycheck  LKElder .
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Maybe yours should get payed as well to get crime under control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------   silly comment you make BPreister !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the silly comment.
> 
> Big party in Detroit. Tool Time special broadcast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> detroit , you make silly comparison because you probably have no idea .   Detroit has always been like it is for the last 50 tears or longer , same for chicago and most big ugly USA cities .  [course Detroit was once called the Paris of the USA] .   Crime in Detroit  is MOSTLY Black on Black murder and crime .  The big difference is that our black on black crime has been here in the USA , is caused by black Americans and not IMPORTED muslim refugee invaders purposely imporyed by the 'merkel' head of state tp prey on the American people    BPreister .
Click to expand...

Literally imported. Land of the free.*
I wonder why you claim it is different by arguing it is the same.

*doesn´t apply for slaves


----------



## pismoe

course when you leave Detroit and other big American cities things are much better . And smart Americans don't live in big cities if they can get away  .     Also remember that Germany which is said to be a big country , well your Germany is actually TINY and with 60 million [is it?] is overcrowded by MY standards or American standards BPreister .


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean hey , traitorous merkel opens the floodgates to muslim invaders into germany .   Most likely many of your police and government are also just working for a paycheck  LKElder .
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Maybe yours should get payed as well to get crime under control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------   silly comment you make BPreister !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the silly comment.
> 
> Big party in Detroit. Tool Time special broadcast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> detroit , you make silly comparison because you probably have no idea .   Detroit has always been like it is for the last 50 tears or longer , same for chicago and most big ugly USA cities .  [course Detroit was once called the Paris of the USA] .   Crime in Detroit  is MOSTLY Black on Black murder and crime .  The big difference is that our black on black crime has been here in the USA , is caused by black Americans and not IMPORTED muslim refugee invaders purposely imporyed by the 'merkel' head of state tp prey on the American people    BPreister .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally imported. Land of the free.*
> I wonder why you claim it is different by arguing it is the same.
> 
> *doesn´t apply for slaves
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------  SLAVES imported hundreds of years ago and Americans ever since  BPreister .


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'german police' work for the 'merkel' and merkel works for the muslim invaders LKElder !!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. Why that witch hunt? When the police raids terror suspects, there is no post about that in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------   if typing to me , if asking me , well , whats so farfetched about my comment  BPresiter ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pretend the police´s statement is political motivated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------   but my comments may be correct .  ok with me though as i and others just watch germany and europe for more events .   Point is that you already know what the 'merkel' is as she let in millions of muslim refugee invaders into germany  but you trust the police who work for the 'merkel' BPreister !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be but it is not very likely.
> 
> Germany’s police chief calls for border fence to cope with refugee crisis – report
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------  After the damage and importation of enemies has been done by the 'merkel' and her paid for , bought men BPreister !!


----------



## montelatici

Germany's population is over 80 million.  There are about 5 million Muslims in Germany.  Muslims are converting to Christianity in some numbers in Germany.  Is that a disaster?  The U.S. white European ancestry population is only 66%.  I don't think Germany is as in danger as the U.S.


----------



## pismoe

still , why import historic enemies Monte ??     And USA if my numbers are correct is only about 1 percent muslim .  Too much , yes it is but good to see for my lifetime anyway Monte !!   --------------------  as a comment , its probably Taqiyah when a muslim converts to Christianity  Monte !!


----------



## pismoe

montelatici said:


> Germany's population is over 80 million.  There are about 5 million Muslims in Germany.  Muslims are converting to Christianity in some numbers in Germany.  Is that a disaster?  The U.S. white European ancestry population is only 66%.  I don't think Germany is as in danger as the U.S.


------------------------------------------------  what does White ancestry population have to do with anything Monte ??


----------



## pismoe

i'm waiting for the time that germanys military and police force go big in muslim recruits and sharpshooters and police !!


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Maybe yours should get payed as well to get crime under control
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------   silly comment you make BPreister !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the silly comment.
> 
> Big party in Detroit. Tool Time special broadcast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> detroit , you make silly comparison because you probably have no idea .   Detroit has always been like it is for the last 50 tears or longer , same for chicago and most big ugly USA cities .  [course Detroit was once called the Paris of the USA] .   Crime in Detroit  is MOSTLY Black on Black murder and crime .  The big difference is that our black on black crime has been here in the USA , is caused by black Americans and not IMPORTED muslim refugee invaders purposely imporyed by the 'merkel' head of state tp prey on the American people    BPreister .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally imported. Land of the free.*
> I wonder why you claim it is different by arguing it is the same.
> 
> *doesn´t apply for slaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------  SLAVES imported hundreds of years ago and Americans ever since  BPreister .
Click to expand...

Yet that is why you have a black community. Baltimore for example shows many don´t feel American.

Oppressive Obama regime quells peaceful protests


----------



## L.K.Eder

i am flying to detroit saturday.


----------



## pismoe

good place for you , just stay out of the bad areas and you'll be alright .  I got lost in Detroit about 1968 or 69 , i was on my motorcycle .    I pulled into a beat up area off the freeway , figured that i'd fill up with gas so i pull up to a beat up gas station .    An old black Gent comes out , fills up my bike , i pay him and he tells me in a few words that i was in a very bad area and to get out of there .    Nice guy , he mighta saved my life LK .


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. Why that witch hunt? When the police raids terror suspects, there is no post about that in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------   if typing to me , if asking me , well , whats so farfetched about my comment  BPresiter ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pretend the police´s statement is political motivated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------   but my comments may be correct .  ok with me though as i and others just watch germany and europe for more events .   Point is that you already know what the 'merkel' is as she let in millions of muslim refugee invaders into germany  but you trust the police who work for the 'merkel' BPreister !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be but it is not very likely.
> 
> Germany’s police chief calls for border fence to cope with refugee crisis – report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------  After the damage and importation of enemies has been done by the 'merkel' and her paid for , bought men BPreister !!
Click to expand...

The problem with alien crime is not new to Germany. The problem with some barbarians has peaked in rapes, indeed. Most inside the refugee shelters, though, which underlines that they make no difference. Others seem to see civilization for the first time, must be told how to behave in supermarkets for example. But they were treated like shit in the "first admission centers". One was a school gym. 350 refugees were cooped up there, they had one toilet and it was broken.


----------



## Bleipriester

L.K.Eder said:


> i am flying to detroit saturday.


Make sure you avoid the broken districts.


----------



## pismoe

you are making 'dhimmis' of yourselves and its alright with me so that Americans see you example  BPreister .   ---   Bavarian school warns girls should dress ‘modestly,’ due to Syrian refugees nearby  ---   seems to me that 'dhiminitude' goes good in Germany  BP !!


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> you are making 'dhimmis' of yourselves and its alright with me so that Americans see you example  BPreister .   ---   Bavarian school warns girls should dress ‘modestly,’ due to Syrian refugees nearby  ---   seems to me that 'dhiminitude' goes good in Germany  BP !!


Why do you pretend I play the situation down?


----------



## pismoe

---   new years eve rapes in germany ---   1,200 German women were sexually assaulted on New Year’s Eve in Cologne | Daily Mail Online   ---   B.P.


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> ---   new years eve rapes in germany ---   1,200 German women were sexually assaulted on New Year’s Eve in Cologne | Daily Mail Online   ---   B.P.


I asked a question, pimo.


----------



## pismoe

wear that veil and then after that get fitted with a baggy burkha B.P.  ---   'It's beautiful' UN-sponsored German ad encourages non-Muslims to WEAR the hijab  ---


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are making 'dhimmis' of yourselves and its alright with me so that Americans see you example  BPreister .   ---   Bavarian school warns girls should dress ‘modestly,’ due to Syrian refugees nearby  ---   seems to me that 'dhiminitude' goes good in Germany  BP !!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you pretend I play the situation down?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------  if this is the question , -------   well you make excuses , you say that the poor refugee invader muslims only had one broken toilet .   Heck back in their home lands they only had a hole in the ground and NO toilet paper B.P..


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are making 'dhimmis' of yourselves and its alright with me so that Americans see you example  BPreister .   ---   Bavarian school warns girls should dress ‘modestly,’ due to Syrian refugees nearby  ---   seems to me that 'dhiminitude' goes good in Germany  BP !!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you pretend I play the situation down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  if this is the question , -------   well you make excuses , you say that the poor refugee invader muslims only had one broken toilet .   Heck back in their home lands they only had a hole in the ground and NO toilet paper B.P..
Click to expand...

This was not meant to justify anything but shitting in the gardens. It is just to picture the whole story, not what the lefties and righties pick only.


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are making 'dhimmis' of yourselves and its alright with me so that Americans see you example  BPreister .   ---   Bavarian school warns girls should dress ‘modestly,’ due to Syrian refugees nearby  ---   seems to me that 'dhiminitude' goes good in Germany  BP !!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you pretend I play the situation down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  if this is the question , -------   well you make excuses , you say that the poor refugee invader muslims only had one broken toilet .   Heck back in their home lands they only had a hole in the ground and NO toilet paper B.P..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not meant to justify anything but shitting in the gardens. It is just to picture the whole story, not what the lefties and righties pick only.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------------------   hey look , you got them and from what i hear your 'merkel' is letting MORE in .   Eventually they will get to vote , be in you military and be your policemen .  It should be interesting B.P..


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are making 'dhimmis' of yourselves and its alright with me so that Americans see you example  BPreister .   ---   Bavarian school warns girls should dress ‘modestly,’ due to Syrian refugees nearby  ---   seems to me that 'dhiminitude' goes good in Germany  BP !!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you pretend I play the situation down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  if this is the question , -------   well you make excuses , you say that the poor refugee invader muslims only had one broken toilet .   Heck back in their home lands they only had a hole in the ground and NO toilet paper B.P..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was not meant to justify anything but shitting in the gardens. It is just to picture the whole story, not what the lefties and righties pick only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------   hey look , you got them and from what i hear your 'merkel' is letting MORE in .   Eventually they will get to vote , be in you military and be your policemen .  It should be interesting B.P..
Click to expand...

There is an interesting article about an officer of Turkish origin. Take the time and get through it using google translate.

Zielscheibe in Uniform: - WELT


----------



## pismoe

doesn't interest me , the guy is a muslim turk [assumed] as he works for the 'merkles'  military BP .


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> doesn't interest me , the guy is a muslim turk [assumed] as he works for the 'merkles'  military BP .


Well, the guy states that multiculturalism has failed as he faces danger of life even during regular traffic checks.

If you are not interested in serious discussion, why don´t you simply create an anti-Merkel thread?


----------



## pismoe

tell him to get his azz back to 'turkey' , i didn't read it but i am happy that he is having a hard time , feck the turk whatever he is  B.P..


----------



## pismoe

I'M not anti merkel , i just state the problems with merkel from my point of view as an American .   It should be ALL germans that should be anti merkel  BP !!


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are making 'dhimmis' of yourselves and its alright with me so that Americans see you example  BPreister .   ---   Bavarian school warns girls should dress ‘modestly,’ due to Syrian refugees nearby  ---   seems to me that 'dhiminitude' goes good in Germany  BP !!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you pretend I play the situation down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  if this is the question , -------   well you make excuses , you say that the poor refugee invader muslims only had one broken toilet .   Heck back in their home lands they only had a hole in the ground and NO toilet paper B.P..
Click to expand...

Yeah...people like you seem to think that refugees came from a country that was in the Dark Ages.
Try educating yourself just a little.
Here's Homs prior to the war...


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> tell him to get his azz back to 'turkey' , i didn't read it but i am happy that he is having a hard time , feck the turk whatever he is  B.P..


He can stay for all I care.


----------



## pismoe

big deal  IDB   !!


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> I'M not anti merkel , i just state the problems with merkel from my point of view as an American .   It should be ALL germans that should be anti merkel  BP !!


Yes you are. Your thing. To me it isn´t a Merkel thingy. Would have been the same with any other government/chancellor.


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> big deal  IDB   !!


I know...it doesn't match your prejudice.


----------



## pismoe

ooooh wow , look it that , they got a 'clock ' tower , wow  IDB !!


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M not anti merkel , i just state the problems with merkel from my point of view as an American .   It should be ALL germans that should be anti merkel  BP !!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are. Your thing. To me it isn´t a Merkel thingy. Would have been the same with any other government/chancellor.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------  agree , if they were traitorous like the 'merkle'  B.P..


----------



## idb

pismoe said:


> ooooh wow , look it that , they got a 'clock ' tower , wow  IDB !!


Well observed.


----------



## pismoe

here you  go BPreister ---  Europe’s Next Big War  ---   just some info .   And if ALL your other politicians are similar or the same as traitorous 'merkel' all i can say is wow !!


----------



## pismoe

arabs / muslims kill 'kurdish' man because he was smoking during 'ramadan'  BPreister .   ---   Kurdish Refugee Killed by Arabs in Germany for Smoking during Ramadan - basnews  ---


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> arabs / muslims kill 'kurdish' man because he was smoking during 'ramadan'  BPreister .   ---   Kurdish Refugee Killed by Arabs in Germany for Smoking during Ramadan - basnews  ---


I asked you why you pretend that I play the situation down but you just keep pretending. What´s your point, pimo?


----------



## pismoe

just keeping you informed .    PLUS  , it is my quess that you will vote for the 'merkel' pretty soon BPreister !!               -------------------------------   as a side off topic comment , i hear last night that 'maduros' venezuela is pretty chaotic BPreister !!


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> just keeping you informed .    PLUS  , it is my quess that you will vote for the 'merkel' pretty soon BPreister !!               -------------------------------   as a side off topic comment , i hear last night that 'maduros' venezuela is pretty chaotic BPreister !!


I don´t vote. Morons keep telling I can´t complain when I didn´t vote but that´s utter bullshit. I would probably vote if there is a party that is trustworthy.


----------



## pismoe

well thats cool , i only voted for 'gwb' once at his first election run and didn't vote for ' mexican ' juan mccain' when he ran  BPreister .    Course i voted for President Trump .


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> well thats cool , i only voted for 'gwb' once at his first election run and didn't vote for ' mexican ' juan mccain' when he ran  BPreister .    Course i voted for President Trump .


Its all in vain.


----------



## pismoe

just think of how and what your imported refugee muslim invaders will vote for when they get to vote .  As far as the USA , we voted well this time ,  we got President Trump and we got rid of mbaoma and 'ilary'  BP !!     So thats another good 3 and a half to 8 years for America  BPreister .


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> just think of how and what your imported refugee muslim invaders will vote for when they get to vote .  As far as the USA , we voted well this time ,  we got President Trump and we got rid of mbaoma and 'ilary'  BP !!     So thats another good 3 and a half to 8 years for America  BPreister .


Why Trump has nothing started yet? Only symbolic moves without any impact.


----------



## pismoe

Trump is doing fine , remember , he is working against all of the world .   Plus he just slapped the eyros around , he is deporting invaders .   NOTHIN DONE , he is rebuilding USA military and American gun RIGHTS are not being attacked  BPreister .


----------



## pismoe

when do you think that germany will end up with a muslim military BPreister ??


----------



## pismoe

when will 'berlin-istan' get its first muslim mayor ??


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> when will 'berlin-istan' get its first muslim mayor ??


You just had 8 years of a Muslim President. Now you have that trojan, who continues the Muslim´s policies. Seems you don´t care, as long as it is the Republicans that mess up.


----------



## pismoe

agree about the muslim president but he is now gone along with the hilary and we now have a Great  American  President   BPresister .    But the question was , how long before you have a muslim military and muslim 'mayor' of 'berlin'istan' .    And to think , how many years ago was it that we first kicked your azzez and then saved your azzes from the Russians , at our expense with the 'airlift'  BPreister ??


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> agree about the muslim president but he is now gone along with the hilary and we now have a Great  American  President   BPresister .    But the question was , how long before you have a muslim military and muslim 'mayor' of 'berlin'istan' .    And to think , how many years ago was it that we first kicked your azzez and then saved your azzes from the Russians , at our expense with the 'airlift'  BPreister ??


Your "great" President is not keeping his promises. You kicked our asses?


----------



## pismoe

all i know is that the Russians had you by the nutz .  We [allies] first kicked your azzez , caused your 'hitler' to shoot himself in the head and then we fed you guys with the airlift  bBPreister .   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   as a side comment ---   and now , 70 tears later you don't even have Freedom of Speech and you are being invaded by a foreign and alien non western enemy culture  BPreister !!


----------



## pismoe

what PROMISES are they BPreister ??


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> all i know is that the Russians had you by the nutz .  We [allies] first kicked your azzez , caused your 'hitler' to shoot himself in the head and then we fed you guys with the airlift  bBPreister .   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   as a side comment ---   and now , 70 tears later you don't even have Freedom of Speech and you are being invaded by a foreign and alien non western enemy culture  BPreister !!


Incredible nonsense. The western front was a mission to ease the burden of the Soviets like the graph, that you professionally ignore, clearly shows. It was started because the Russians demanded it. A German soldier joke says that the western front was the vacation from the eastern front.


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> what PROMISES are they BPreister ??


List: 282 of Donald Trump's campaign promises


----------



## pismoe

as i said , 'german' lost ww2 to the allies 60 - 70 years ago .   And then we fed you using our American airlift  BPreister .


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> what PROMISES are they BPreister ??
> 
> 
> 
> List: 282 of Donald Trump's campaign promises
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------   USA is doing fine and Trump is fulfilling campaign promises best as he can as he fight all sorts of oppostion  BPreister !!


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> as i said , 'german' lost ww2 to the allies 60 - 70 years ago .   And then we fed you using our American airlift  BPreister .


Nope. You talked quite big using terms like "kick azzez" while your casualties exceed ours at any frontier to any given point of time. In fact, the Soviets won this war, the other allies were literally peanuts.


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> what PROMISES are they BPreister ??
> 
> 
> 
> List: 282 of Donald Trump's campaign promises
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------   USA is doing fine and Trump is fulfilling campaign promises best as he can as he fight all sorts of oppostion  BPreister !!
Click to expand...

Wrong. He doesn´t do anything. Except for continuing the support for "Syrian rebels" of whose he said that "we don´t know who they are" during the election campaign. There was something about a wall starting on day one. Nato is obsolete. No more world police. Cancel unfair trade treaties, ect, ect.


----------



## pismoe

check out old time 'dresden' , germany was divided for what 40 years , your boss hitler shot himself dead in the head .   We fed you guys using our tax mpney BPreister !!    [airlift]


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> check out old time 'dresden' , germany was divided for what 40 years , your boss hitler shot himself dead in the head .   We fed you guys using our tax mpney BPreister !!    [airlift]


Dresden was refugee-city and hospital city. Up to 500.000 civilians were massacred in Dresden, one of history´s most horrible war crimes. When survivors were relocated to a camp nearby, war criminal Churchill ordered to bomb it as well. No military purpose.


----------



## pismoe

war crimes is a rather new invention invented and supported by the LOSERS in war .  Dresden got bombed and they desrved it , USA and allies all did a good job on both war fronts and won both in Japan and Europe  BPreister .


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> war crimes is a rather new invention invented and supported by the LOSERS in war .  Dresden got bombed and they desrved it , USA and allies all did a good job on both war fronts and won both in Japan and Europe  BPreister .


I know, the West can´t do wrong. Even nukes save lives. I wonder, how many lives a western gas chamber would have saved.


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> war crimes is a rather new invention invented and supported by the LOSERS in war .  Dresden got bombed and they desrved it , USA and allies all did a good job on both war fronts and won both in Japan and Europe  BPreister .
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the West can´t do wrong. Even nukes save lives. I wonder, how many lives a western gas chamber would have saved.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   of course the nukes saved American lives and likely saved Japanese lives .  If invasion of Japan had been needed it wouldv'e included my Dad and Uncles as part of the invasion force .   And the Japanese men , women and children would have fought the invading Americans  B.P..


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> war crimes is a rather new invention invented and supported by the LOSERS in war .  Dresden got bombed and they desrved it , USA and allies all did a good job on both war fronts and won both in Japan and Europe  BPreister .
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the West can´t do wrong. Even nukes save lives. I wonder, how many lives a western gas chamber would have saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   of course the nukes saved American lives and likely saved Japanese lives .  If invasion of Japan had been needed it wouldv'e included my Dad and Uncles as part of the invasion force .   And the Japanese men , women and children would have fought the invading Americans  B.P..
Click to expand...

Big nonsense. Weapon test. Power demonstration. Then don´t invade. Why no carriers in Pear Harbor?


----------



## pismoe

weapon test of nukes on Japan , well yeah , data and info was collected but the nuking was to win the war with Unconditional surrender in Japan and it worked  BPreister .


----------



## pismoe

and yeah , I'm sure that the Russians were impressed  BP !!


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> and yeah , I'm sure that the Russians were impressed  BP !!


They didn´t nuke women and children and claim that saved lives. Only mad demons claim nukes save lives. That you have nukes creates the necessity for all other countries to have nukes, as well because your mad devils in Washington love the red buttons. Pain and death are their games


----------



## American_Jihad

*"MODEL OF INTEGRATION" SYRIAN MUSLIM REFUGEE SLASHES GERMAN EMPLOYER'S THROAT*
July 18, 2017

Daniel Greenfield







The theme of this interview, which was translated by Nash Montana and appears at Gates of Vienna, is "I didn't see it coming" and "There were no signs". Here's the incident.

...

The "sign" was that Mohammed was unhappy with his position. He had supposedly owned a salon in Damascus, but was just an employee here. He was no doubt making good money, but  had to take orders from a woman. He put up with it for a while in the hope that he could use it as a springboard to open his own shop. And he could have done so in time.

But he lost patience, felt dishonored and lashed out.

This happens a lot from the "sudden" attacks in Afghanistan to domestic terror sprees. The signs aren't overt hostility. They're religiosity and dissatisfaction. When the violence comes, it's already too late. Once the mask comes off and the friendliness disappears, the killing may be about to begin.

"Model of Integration" Syrian Muslim Refugee Slashes German Employer's Throat


----------



## LuckyDuck

American_Jihad said:


> *"MODEL OF INTEGRATION" SYRIAN MUSLIM REFUGEE SLASHES GERMAN EMPLOYER'S THROAT*
> July 18, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The theme of this interview, which was translated by Nash Montana and appears at Gates of Vienna, is "I didn't see it coming" and "There were no signs". Here's the incident.
> 
> ...
> 
> The "sign" was that Mohammed was unhappy with his position. He had supposedly owned a salon in Damascus, but was just an employee here. He was no doubt making good money, but  had to take orders from a woman. He put up with it for a while in the hope that he could use it as a springboard to open his own shop. And he could have done so in time.
> 
> But he lost patience, felt dishonored and lashed out.
> 
> This happens a lot from the "sudden" attacks in Afghanistan to domestic terror sprees. The signs aren't overt hostility. They're religiosity and dissatisfaction. When the violence comes, it's already too late. Once the mask comes off and the friendliness disappears, the killing may be about to begin.
> 
> "Model of Integration" Syrian Muslim Refugee Slashes German Employer's Throat


In Lebanon, when the Muslims were the minority, they were friendly towards the Christian neighbors, but when the Muslims became the majority, the Muslims turned on their Christian neighbors (who mistakenly believed that the Muslims were their friends) and began killing them. 
It is imperative that Muslims NEVER become even close to a majority in this nation and the only way I can see it being prevented is via Civil War, unless someone can figure a peaceful way of circumventing the threat.


----------



## American_Jihad

*MUSLIM TERRORIST STABS 6, KILLS 1 IN GERMAN SUPERMARKET*
July 28, 2017

Daniel Greenfield






It's another lone wolf attack. We shouldn't jump to any conclusions. He was probably mentally ill. It's just one of those things that happen .And then keep on happening all the time.

...

Probably just upset over the price of groceries. There are allegations that he was a "Palestinian". Which is entirely plausible as it's a scattered and extremist population.

The police said they did not yet know the reason behind the attack, 

Can anyone guess? Anyone? The alleged shouts of, "Allahu Akbar" might be a clue.


Muslim Terrorist Stabs 6, Kills 1 in German Supermarket


----------



## American_Jihad

*HAMBURG KNIFE ATTACK: TOTAL SECURITY BREAKDOWN*
*The jihadist ticking time bomb strikes again.*
August 14, 2017

Stephen Brown





Last July 28, on a Friday afternoon, Ahmad A., whose last name remains undisclosed according to German law, entered a Hamburg supermarket dressed in a long, Islamic robe, grabbed a knife from the household wares section and began stabbing wildly about him while yelling “Allahu Akbar.”

After killing a 50-year-old man, and severely wounding three others, the 26-year-old jihadist then ran out of the supermarket, slashing four more bystanders outside.

Ahmad A., a refused asylum seeker from the United Arab Emirates whose nationality is Palestinian, was only prevented from killing and wounding more people by patrons of a nearby bistro who, armed with chairs and stones, chased down the “holy warrior” and kept him occupied until police arrived (see video here).

After firing warning shots, police seized Ahmad A., who immediately said he wanted to be “treated as a terrorist.”

The reaction of German authorities to the country’s latest jihadist rampage was predictable. Their version, as in other terrorist cases that are becoming all too frequent, is of a self-radicalized, lone wolf who, at short notice, decided to carry out a terrorist attack.

...

Hamburg Knife Attack: Total Security Breakdown


----------



## American_Jihad

*HISTORY MAY NOT BE KIND TO ANGELA MERKEL*
*Sharia-adherents are flooding Europe to conquer and destroy it.*
August 24, 2017

Joseph Puder





...

Merkel’s Germany and the European Union states (except Poland, the Czech Republic, and Hungary) have abandoned the most important value any government must adhere to – the protection of their citizens’ lives.  Both Merkel and French President Emanuel Macron, the two major European Union (EU) leaders, are childless.  Therefore, they are less attached to what the consequences of their actions.  For Merkel and many of the EU leaders in Western Europe and Scandinavia, multiculturalism and political correctness are supreme values.  Pride in their Judeo-Christian heritage is not a prized nor a considered value.

Bret Stephens, at the _Wall Street Journal,_ (now at the _New York Times_) wrote in 2015 about Angela Merkel’s suicidal immigration policies, which he argued will contribute to the destruction of European civilization.  He pointed out that the European civilization has already lost its moral compass.  They no longer believe in the sources from which their comfortable beliefs in human rights, peace and progress spring - Judaism and Christianity, the enlightenment, capitalism, etc.  They have lost the capacity for what Pope Benedict called “self-love.”

Imre Kertesz, the Nobel Prize winner for Literature, more than a decade earlier, dubbed Europe’s problem as “suicidal liberalism.”  He argued that Europe’s dominant set of values leaves it “wide open to Islam.” Explaining her husband’s thoughts in an article he wrote between 2002 and 2009, which has now resurfaced, the 86-year old wife explained in a _Hungary Today_ article that, “I should say something or other about politics, but it really would be an unnecessary and boring waste of time to do so.  I should recall how Muslims are flooding Europe to later conquer, in other terms, destroy it; about how Europe manages all this, on suicidal liberalism and brainless democracy; democracy and suffrage for chimpanzees…This is always what it concludes to: the civilization arrives at an overbred condition in which it is not only unable but also unwilling to protect itself; when, mindlessly, it worships its own enemies…”

...

The admission of millions of Muslims into Germany, indoctrinated with hatred toward Jews and Israel, and intent on making Europe safe for Islam, won’t restore Germany’s “reputation.”  Nazi Germany murdered Six Million Jews, and many of the new Muslim arrivals would like to finish what Hitler’s Nazis started.

History May Not be Kind to Angela Merkel


----------

